
Revolution Pi, an open, modular and inexpensive RPi-based industrial PC - camtarn
https://revolution.kunbus.com/revolution-pi-series/
======
camtarn
I'm rather excited by these. I work with B&R industrial controllers at the
moment, and it would be lovely to replace the proprietary Windows-only
toolchain with a standard-ish Linux system, while retaining the toughness and
extreme I/O flexibility of the industrial system.

Planning to get my hands on one someday soon.

~~~
zeroping
What do you think of the prices? I imagine many people will get sticker shock,
but is this a good price in the world of DIN-rail-mounted embedded computers?

~~~
camtarn
They're roughly comparable to the controllers we use.

A B&R Atom-based controller with 512Mb-2Gb of RAM will set you back £600-£1200
depending on speed and RAM size. I/O modules are a bit cheaper on B&R, but
their capabilities are much more limited: four analogue inputs or outputs, or
dix digital inputs or outputs, per module. The RevPi digital modules also have
built in counters for encoders, which is a separate and more pricey card on
B&R.

So, it's certainly not a low cost system, but it seems to be one that's
designed for parity with the existing industrial controllers, rather than
being lower cost but much less capable.

I'm not sure how it compares to systems from Wago, Siemens etc, but a quick
Google seems to indicate that they're also in the same price range.

